
Nintendo Switch Emulator Alpha Is Live - touristtam
http://www.switchemu.org/updates/2017/03/03/switch-emulator-is-live/
======
enygmata
* Download requires you to sell your soul.

* No comments/documentation about the hardware or the challenges the author has gone through.

* Github repository has just CHANGELOG.md and README.md.

* Some how the author managed to get a popular game running flawlessly in a short time.

It looks more like another emulation scam than an actual product, but it could
be one of those projects the author is just dreaming about making an emulator.
Is that you, vgturtle?

------
skibz
The GitHub link 404s. Could it have been DMCA'd?

~~~
BackwardSpy
Looks like the link on the website might be wrong. I opened an issue on what I
think is the correct repository:
[https://github.com/switchemulator/switchemulator](https://github.com/switchemulator/switchemulator)

------
geekone
Is this open source? Why does the download require some "offer" completion to
unlock the download link?

